# Number of strips



## Flower3333 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone

When women where pregnant how many blood test strips did you use on average in the preconception stage, when pregnant, straight after the pregnancy and when you weren't pregnant.

I'm currently using approx. about 8 per day. It's 10 weeks since I've given birth.

Thanks


----------



## StephM31 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi
I was testing at least 8 times per day pre conception and during pregnancy. A couple of weeks after having baby I returned to normal regime of testing before meals/injections. so 4 times per day. Obviously checking extra if feeling unwell or hypo.  My little girl is 10 months.
Steph


----------



## Cleo (Sep 18, 2014)

Hiya 
Preconception - probably around 6 per day
Pregnancy - 10 - 14 times a day (no typos !)
Post pregnancy - 4 times daily and obv if feeling hypo etc 
My LO is almost 6 months 
Xx


----------



## Bloden (Sep 19, 2014)

Aw, 6 months already! Hope everything's going well, Cleo.


----------



## Cleo (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Bloden ! Can't believe how fast time flies ! Isaac is teething now (joy!) and is *trying* to crawl , he lifts his butt up and moves his arms and legs but is still somewhat uncoordinated )) 
He is an absolute joy and we can't imagine life without him - all the hard work was def worth it  .  Hope all is well with you 
Xxx
PS OP sorry for hijacking your thread !


----------



## Bloden (Sep 22, 2014)

So glad to hear everything's going well with the little one!


----------

